# Pictures of Molly



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am so excited to introduce my Molly!! She is such a sweet baby doll


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:

*What a dollbaby! You must be :cloud9:* I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is one more picture from last night!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats!!! She is adorable.....its so exciting to have a little one. Please post pics when you can.....:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy home coming Molly! We welcome you to SM & know we will enjoy watching you develop. I hope your tummy is all better & that you settle in well! Being sick & traveling is NO FUN! Big kiss.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Are my pictures not showing up?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh what a little doll Molly is!!!!! She is precious beyond words!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Courtney she is a BEAUTY -- Congrats!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh what a little doll Molly is!!!!! She is precious beyond words!!!


What a sweet girl:wub:Congrats


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

She is SOOOO cute!!!! Love her! Congratulations!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a doll!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Congrats she is a doll


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I know you must be so busy with Molly- thanks for sharing your pics! She is adorable :wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

What a lovely little girl!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

StevieB said:


> She is SOOOO cute!!!! Love her! Congratulations!


 I double that LOVE HER:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh how adorable. Welcome home Molly!!!!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh she's just adorable!!! I want to reach into the screen and tickle and rub her li'l belly and pinch that li'l nose!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

She is just precious! Congratulations!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She is precious as can be. Hope she's feeling great today and settling in well.


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

She is so precious! Congrats!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Puppies are so cute:wub::wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

M.................. M arvelous:Cute Malt:

O.................. O ut of this world beauty:tender:

L .................. L ovable:heart:

L................... L ittle munchkin:happy:

Y .................. Y es! A keeper:good post - perfect







*Congratulations and happy PUPPY HOME COMING





*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub:She's absolutely adorable.. How's she feeling? I know your daughter must be over the moon


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, she is precious:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Dang it! My puppy fever just spiked! Molly is perfect! What a little Angel!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is gorgeous! :wub: congratulations.


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

Congrats! She certainly does look like a sweet baby doll.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

She is so darn cute and looks like she has THE most darling personality. CONGRATS.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Courtney -- Molly was definitely "worth the wait". She is just precious and has that special "Angel" smile on her face.

Congratulations. Can't wait for more pictures. Hope that she's feeling better.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, what a little cutey pie!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay for Molly!!! :cheer::cheer:

She is just gorgeous!!! :wub::wub: Congrats!! Hope her tummy has settled down. Please post more pics when you can, we'll all be :Waiting: for them.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I am so happy for you:thumbsup:
She is gorgeous :wub:
Congrats:chili:


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

So cute! I remember the day I got my precious one, it was overwhelming!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh wow you got her finally :chili: I am so excited for you. She is SOOOOO CUTE :wub2:


----------

